# 2013 CC TSI Coolant Level Low - But no leak found



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

So I get in the car this morning and the coolant light was on. Checked and sure enough the level was low in the reservoir, but not dry. There was still a bit of coolant in there, so topped it off and headed to work. In the process, I scoured the engine bay and didn't see any signs of wet anywhere or dried crusty coolant. Everywhere around the water pump is dry and clean. Got to work (about a 20 mile drive) and popped the hood and still no sign of anything...coolant level was perfectly fine. 

Interestingly enough, this happened about a year ago as well. Coolant low, I filled up the tank and it was fine till today. 

There always has been a slight tint of coolant smell after the car is really hot, but it's been like that since I bought the car brand new 4 years ago. Maybe its seeping out somewhere when the system is taxed hard? i.e. 100 degree days with the AC on?


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

Its not abnormal to have to add coolant this time of year so I don't think that its anything to be worried about. I would definitely be concerned if you had to add that much coolant every month.


----------



## quickaudi07 (Jul 18, 2011)

It's normal due to Temp change ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

While a small fluctuation in the coolant's level between winter and summer months is normal, I don't believe the change should be that drastic. I recently was loosing coolant, but never found a leak myself. It later turned out that my water pump was leaking and there were small signs of a coolant leak down near my oil pan and bottom of the engine. As a precaution, I would check around the water pump and look for signs of coolant down near the front and back end of the engine. The water pumps on 2.0Ts are apparently prone to leaking.

Edit: just realized you had already checked around the water pump. VW replaced my water pump on my '13 CC at 37k miles.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

BanamexDF said:


> While a small fluctuation in the coolant's level between winter and summer months is normal, I don't believe the change should be that drastic. I recently was loosing coolant, but never found a leak myself. It later turned out that my water pump was leaking and there were small signs of a coolant leak down near my oil pan and bottom of the engine. As a precaution, I would check around the water pump and look for signs of coolant down near the front and back end of the engine. The water pumps on 2.0Ts are apparently prone to leaking.
> 
> Edit: just realized you had already checked around the water pump. VW replaced my water pump on my '13 CC at 37k miles.


Wow 37k? Mines bone dry and I have almost 65k.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Definitely check the belly pane when you have time, to see if there is any coolant leakage (dry spots and trails)


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

So I pulled the airbox and checked under the car and there is definitely coolant as you can see...swiped some with a rag and it definitely had the distinct G12 smell to it...you can see here. Those of you that have replaced your pump. Have you just done the pump or have you replaced the entire housing as well?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I changed the whole pump - I used 06H121026DD. It's for CCTA but works for CBFA too...just the extra thermostat plug thingy..

And these other parts - joint, bolts and o-rings. You can reuse the old joint, but why not change it too...lol :laugh:









This member *cj8* was nice enough to guide me to the parts and some insights on DIY preparation.
*Definitely have an M9 triple square on hand and be careful with the screws mounting the pump to the block. 
*NOTE:* Research the belt tensioner and replace the belt while you're in there (optional but recommended if your vehicle is higher mileage --- maybe 50k+.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


> I changed the whole pump - I used 06H121026DD. It's for CCTA but works for CBFA too...just the extra thermostat plug thingy..
> 
> And these other parts - joint, bolts and o-rings. You can reuse the old joint, but why not change it too...lol :laugh:
> 
> ...


That's some awesome info! Thank you! I've watched some DIYs already but the more the better...of course VW had to make this water pump a PIA to replace...heck my e46 BMW M3 is cake to work on compared to this car lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

My co-worker she owns a 2010 GTI and her pump started to fail about a month ago, and now it leaks a puddle after driving...so she's getting it replaced (indy shop), for just under $500. 

I don't know if they're going to replace the joint, o-ring, and bolts on hers.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mwurman said:


> That's some awesome info! Thank you! I've watched some DIYs already but the more the better...of course VW had to make this water pump a PIA to replace...heck my e46 BMW M3 is cake to work on compared to this car lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I want to order the parts now and replace it...once they start to go, it's not long before the leak gets worse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mwurman said:


> That's some awesome info! Thank you! I've watched some DIYs already but the more the better...of course VW had to make this water pump a PIA to replace...heck my e46 BMW M3 is cake to work on compared to this car lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully won't be too bad when I have to do the water pump on my 335i... lol. Sad that I don't have the CC anymore


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


> Hopefully won't be too bad when I have to do the water pump on my 335i... lol. Sad that I don't have the CC anymore


Yeah I never replaced the one in my 2009 CC...then again I sold it with 58k on the odometer...but now my 2013 has almost 65k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Be careful on the o-ring....i sorta ****ed it up because the pump went in at a slight off angle and pinched it... I had to get another one.... :facepalm:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

mwurman said:


> Yeah I never replaced the one in my 2009 CC...then again I sold it with 58k on the odometer...but now my 2013 has almost 65k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take your time, definitely. The whole day, you'll need it, and don't forget coolant and distilled water. Be prepared to splash coolant on the ground...or large bucket!!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


> Take your time, definitely. The whole day, you'll need it, and don't forget coolant and distilled water. Be prepared to splash coolant on the ground...or large bucket!!


Haha good to know with the odd angle...I think the craziest one I've done was when I did the water pump and "crack pipe" on my old 2003 VR6 Jetta..had to take the whole front end off the car 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


>


yeah that's what my eyes were doing once i tore the thing apart haha had to unbolt the passenger engine mount and raise the engine to pull the pump as well to clear the frame :facepalm:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Mine gave out ~500 miles after original VW warranty (60489 miles) and they would not cover it. Luckily, I had the extended and got it done for $500. Dealer charged the warranty co $1400 for the repair. As for the GTI, as i understand it, that water pump has been put on an extended replacement to ~100K. 

AJ


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Yeah I'm having mine replaced by a local Indy shop...still going to be $1068 but at least itll be done quick, and warrantied


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Well shes all fixed! Had my local shop do the work and no more leaks! Water pump, pump housing, all seals, thermostat, coolant temp sensors, and pump belt all replaced. Took them an extra day since the intake runner wasn't cooperating when things went back together. Kept throwing a P2015 code. But they resolved that and its nice to not be driving the PT Cruiser loaner anymore haha I will say, this being my 5th VW...I'm a bit disappointed that I have had to replace coils at 50k and a water pump at 64k. All my older VW's I've done both those around 100k.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Glad you got all the issues resolved. You should be good for a long time :thumbup:


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


> Glad you got all the issues resolved. You should be good for a long time :thumbup:


Yeah at the rate at which things are failing on this car...the thing will probably blow up before i need to replace the pump again :banghead:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

mwurman said:


> Yeah at the rate at which things are failing on this car...the thing will probably blow up before i need to replace the pump again :banghead:


Did you resolve why the water pump was leaking? It's usually leaking timing chain housings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> Did you resolve why the water pump was leaking? It's usually leaking timing chain housings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pump was leaking from the impeller shaft. Not sure what you mean by timing chain housing since the pump on this car is located more on the drivers side front of the engine under the intake manifold. :thumbup:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

mwurman said:


> The pump was leaking from the impeller shaft. Not sure what you mean by timing chain housing since the pump on this car is located more on the drivers side front of the engine under the intake manifold. :thumbup:


CCTA? Or CBFA? I thought it was bolted to the block and ran on the balance shaft? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> CCTA? Or CBFA? I thought it was bolted to the block and ran on the balance shaft?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mines a CBFA...you are correct! it is attached to a housing with the coolant temp sensor and thermostat bolted to the front of the engine with its own belt to the front balance shaft.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

mwurman said:


> Mines a CBFA...you are correct! it is attached to a housing with the coolant temp sensor and thermostat bolted to the front of the engine with its own belt to the front balance shaft.


Weird I vaguely remember something where the timing chain housing can leak onto the pump eventually and ruin the gasket. Glad you got yours worked out! It's the lay thing on my ccta I haven't addressed(but not leaking yet)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> Weird I vaguely remember something where the timing chain housing can leak onto the pump eventually and ruin the gasket. Glad you got yours worked out! It's the lay thing on my ccta I haven't addressed(but not leaking yet)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's odd since geographically the waterpump is no where near the timing chain. Maybe they were referring to a different engine....maybe they were talking about the FSI? I know the waterpump was still on the timing belt in those engines


----------

